# hehehehe...(vid)



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

kicking ass...


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Man is there some good videos coming through now days  Great work Astro, love the soundtrack to, and top fish


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice vid Astro ... like the way you've got the camera set up so that you can capture different angles. Congrats on the queenies too ... it's amazing how, for such a big fish, they can be found in really shallow waters too. What depth did you catch those in?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice fish,cool vid and porntastic sound track
cheers clarkey


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks guys it was a great day out



Revo said:


> Nice vid Astro ... like the way you've got the camera set up so that you can capture different angles. Congrats on the queenies too ... it's amazing how, for such a big fish, they can be found in really shallow waters too. What depth did you catch those in?


the water there is deeper compared to elsewhere, don't use a sounder...sorry


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Astro what a top setup , no doubt about it the hobie adventure island is a magnificent craft , ohhh dear , no , i cant have one , ahhrrgghhh Damn ,love the vid Astro and the setup for a quick release is magnificent , very impressed mate , well done


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Orrrrrrrrrrsssssssooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, those Queens :shock: :shock: :? why don't we get fishing like that down here  Luvin the camera work Astro, even multi tasking the paddle, no doubt about the multi uses of the AI :lol: .


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They say jealousy is a curse :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Then I am cursed


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Astro what a top setup , no doubt about it the hobie adventure island is a magnificent craft , ohhh dear , no , i cant have one , ahhrrgghhh Damn ,love the vid Astro and the setup for a quick release is magnificent , very impressed mate , well done


thanks bazz

as for the rest of you's, you are welcome anytime to come out for a fish


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

Great fish but I am very green with jealosy


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

Astro
What tackle you using on the queenies. Looks like a Penn Spinfisher, but I cant tell what sort of lure you had on.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmmm


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Luv your work Astro!


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Top work with the camera, i had the cheesiest grin on my face the whole time i was watching.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

dolphinheads said:


> Astro
> What tackle you using on the queenies. Looks like a Penn Spinfisher, but I cant tell what sort of lure you had on.


yep spinfisher outfit, using a CD11 lure...all the details appearing on yakabout shortly

yakNOOb: i'll take that as high praise

mal: yes it is work hehehe

dishley: i still got a stupid grin on my dial


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX9L23sAABffgAAQQIcAAKwgEQA/798gIACIIp+qaaHkmhpo0B6mQNTCozammm1TJhGam1G21lCpQQXMEiR+KTVoD9dOiG6+6RzjiaMKGw1Z5vFyUVgh6nQuqkQOu59Z7z7lxbtIfArptBRGaxsyOKaXu2YxheDUYiyNLDLy/0NXQwcsAm01BRsvgFdRIDJmQgSzFyD+LuSKcKEg/pe29g==


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Very nice Carl, very nice - good to see the beasts coming out to play.
> 
> Do you reckon the AI's speed is a factor for picking up the bigger fellas, in your environment?
> 
> Red.


trolling speeds are something i have been playing with now for months and there doesn't seem to be a set standard but generally faster is better


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Great video mate. Loved it. Loved the sailing too. Thanks, oh and nice queenies...


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great Stuff Carl


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice work Astro
Couldn't help but get the gastro's watching the clip. Awsome size Qeenie's 1 meter job's???
Truly a spiritual experience for now you are our own fishing guru....hail to Astro... ;-)


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Awesome video. Pretty good fish too.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks guys it really was a fantastic time catching those fish



bungy said:


> Nice work Astro
> Couldn't help but get the gastro's watching the clip. Awsome size Qeenie's 1 meter job's???
> Truly a spiritual experience for now you are our own fishing guru....hail to Astro... ;-)


thats a bit OTT bungy...but thanks anyway


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats just awesome sorry but nothing else to say ;-)

Cheers Micka 

Counting down the days till i get my adventure shouldnt be to much longer.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

yakattack said:


> Counting down the days till i get my adventure shouldnt be to much longer.


Hey Micka
You getting just the Adventure first, then add the island kit later, or getting the full sha-bang in one hit?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ELM said:


> yakattack said:
> 
> 
> > Counting down the days till i get my adventure shouldnt be to much longer.
> ...


it's cheaper to get the whole sha-bang (technical term) in one hit


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work mate - great vid and beryoody queens.
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

cheers Greg


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

ELM said:


> yakattack said:
> 
> 
> > Counting down the days till i get my adventure shouldnt be to much longer.


Hey Micka
You getting just the Adventure first, then add the island kit later, or getting the full sha-bang in one hit?[/quote

Ive been working my ass off saving up for AI ill be going the full Sha bang in one hit just waiting for the 2010 model to hit town, still not sure what colour possibly ivory dune if i save enough pennies. I hope they are easy to use as i have never sailed before. i just think with the AI you have so many options to enjoy.

Cheers Micka


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yakattack said:


> I hope they are easy to use as i have never sailed before. i just think with the AI you have so many options to enjoy.
> 
> Cheers Micka


they are easy to use and it just takes a bit of practice to get a hang of it. even though i have sailed for years as a young adult the AI really is a very simple layout with only the main sheet (rope) to worry about when tied to the furling line.

check here for some great info: http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewforum.php?f=44


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic Stuff .

Man i would love to have one of these island adventures .

craig


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry for sounding stupid but the rrp is Around the $4000.00 mark i presume this is with a sail ,rudder, amas ,mirage drive and obviously the hull. Extras would be things like tramps, comfort seat ,turbo fins, wheels etc am i right gee i hope so ;-)

Cheers Micka 

Thanks for the link Astro


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yakattack said:


> Sorry for sounding stupid but the rrp is Around the $4000.00 mark i presume this is with a sail ,rudder, amas ,mirage drive and obviously the hull. Extras would be things like tramps, comfort seat ,turbo fins, wheels etc am i right gee i hope so ;-)
> 
> Cheers Micka
> 
> Thanks for the link Astro


mate if you get delivered to beach you can set up and sail away..it's a complete package...


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

From what I gather, RRP is about $3600.00 Adventure Kayak, Island kit (2x amas, 4xakas, daggerboard, bigger rudder & mast/sail). Pay for extras wheels etc. don't hold me to it, but that is what I here. As far as I am concerned, well and truly worth it. I payed $4.200.00 and no regrets, but If they are now selling at $3600.00, for all the time I have spent on the beach before launch plugging these rigs I reckon they should give me tramps at %50.
I doubt you will regret an AI.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ELM said:


> for all the time I have spent on the beach before launch plugging these rigs I reckon they should give me tramps at %50.


don't they attract attention, there is always someone wanting a sticky beak with a 1000 ???'s


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Just noticed that Rhino is now a GoPro dealer so if you are interested give Darren a PM and he can run you through the ins and outs of the GoPro


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

SO I was deliberately avoiding this thread. 2 problems 1/ how do I afford an AI and 2/ how to convince swmbo to move to central qld?

Brilliant vid Astro.

Dru


----------

